# FINALLY New Pics of Ruby's Boer Buckling Mack



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The weather finally cleared back at home and my friend just sent these pictures of Make My Day (Mack). He is a handsome little feller and I can't wait to meet him. We are in WA DC right now on a vacation but will be back here soon. I miss my goats! 

Mack was born on Mother's Day.  Sired by Teflon and dam is Crossroads Sparkle'n Rubies (my favorite doe!).


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's gonna be huge with all that milk.
When are you guys coming home?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice I like the brown on black color


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness what a sweetie! Look at his light eyes on his dark face


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's beautiful....I would be dying to get back home! Lol....congrats!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Hes Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all! I am glad he was a buck becuase I would have a really hard time parting with it if it had been a doe! He is really pretty.  I have high hopes for him. His mom placed pretty well in the ring last year so I look forward to getting home and seeing what he's all about.  Yes indeed Tim, I bet he's gonna be a big boy.  

We will be leaving DC tomorrow and start the long drive home... a few more places to see on the way back but our goal is to be back by Sunday the 2nd. I can hardly wait. We've been gone since the 9th of May.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , he is stunning . 
Enjoy your trip , safe ride home .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Congrats)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura and Pam.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------

